# what is the difference between PVC ink and plastisol ink?



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi just wondering what the differnce is between PVC ink and plastisol ink?


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Unless otherwise stated, most plastisols contain PVC. It's the "plastic" in the plastisol.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

So would these be plastisol inks? 
6 Colors PVC Inks for Screen Printing and Pad Printing | eBay


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't say. Plastisols aren't normally used for pad printing. The description on that listing seems kind of generic, and the picture is a fake 3-D rendering. The company selling the ink sells the cheap Chinese presses you see on eBay. It also mentions fast gelling at low temperatures, but nothing about curing. Personally, I'd pass. It's cheap, but too sketchy for me.


----------



## monsif (Mar 18, 2012)

please i need the answer of the same question.


----------



## Jayz76 (Feb 8, 2018)

pad printing does not use plastisol inks, pvc will generally mean solvent based inks for plastic or bags with high plastic content, the ink etches into the printed item.


----------

